# Craftsman weed wacker 358-798500 2-cycle



## mags (Oct 22, 2005)

I am having a problem with the weed whip not rotating quickly enough. I trimmed some tall weeds that faught back, and apparently won. It stopped the rotation in mid whipping. The engine starts fine and it does rotate, but slowly, even if I give it some gas. Can I repair this? Anyone have a clue what is wrong? 

Thanks much. Sears wants minimum $85 to repair it...heck, I can almost get a new one for that!


----------



## mags (Oct 22, 2005)

*I Got It!*

Ok, when all hope fails, take the thing apart and see what's up since it's broke anyway. I'm a girl, we don't do those things. We hope they fix themselves. Problem was that the shaft of the trimmer was out of the notch inside the lower unit...hence the gears weren't being turned with full power because the coil was slipping around. And a few stray grass remains making the spools slip.

Sorry for being such a girl.


----------

